# Can sour cream be frozen?



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

No, it's not homemade but we got a terrific deal on sour cream at the store (free coupons!) so I came home with way more than we can use. Will it freeze okay in it's original plastic tub? Will the consistency be the same when it thaws? Thanks!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

I have frozen chevre for a time but not sour cream. Perhaps it maybe better to use it in dishes that you then freeze? Or at least some of it, to hedge your bets.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

You can freeze it and it will still taste fine when thawed, but the texture goes all funny. It looks like it curdled almost. So, I would say if you really can't use it freeze it right before it would go bad (to make sure you use as much as you can pre-freeze) and use it for cooking. Once you mix it in with something you can't tell, but it does look yucky if you just spoon it onto something.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Yep it goes grainy when frozen. In the container unopened however, it lasts a surprisingly long time especially if kept in the cooler regions of the fridge. Grainy sourcream can be blended with chevre or creamcheese to make a topping for bakers and such. You can also add herbs to it.


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

A tip I found on the web that WORKS for opened sour cream is to keep it upside down in the fridge. It lasts MUCH MUCH MUCH longer without getting mold that way.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

bbbuddy said:


> A tip I found on the web that WORKS for opened sour cream is to keep it upside down in the fridge. It lasts MUCH MUCH MUCH longer without getting mold that way.


It's funny you should mention that, the same works for cans of paint. Since no air can get in, no layer of paint skin forms.

Thanks for all the replies. I've given some away and we've had baked potatoes with sour cream, I made veggie dip, sour cream coffee cake, etc etc etc.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

bbbuddy said:


> A tip I found on the web that WORKS for opened sour cream is to keep it upside down in the fridge. It lasts MUCH MUCH MUCH longer without getting mold that way.


I do that too :goodjob:


----------

